
Ask HN: Why does Gitlab's top-right logo now say “Gitlab Next”? - TokyoKid
I&#x27;ve been a convert to GitLab for around 8 months. But I guess I missed something, because as of today there&#x27;s a big green &quot;Next&quot; label near the regular GitLab logo. A skimming of the blog and a Duck Duck Go search don&#x27;t immediately reveal an answer. I&#x27;ve checked it logged in and while logged out and it&#x27;s still there.<p>(Quick shill: Github is great for discovering and sharing open source projects, no doubt; but try GitLab for your own FOSS or private repos. It somehow &quot;just works&quot; while being extremely flexible. I run their &quot;built-in&quot; CI runner on VPS and local machines for free, and the whole platform is open source and installable anywhere. Mirror any open repos on Github of course, but it&#x27;s like a &quot;MegaUpload&quot; site compared to Gitlab&#x27;s actual tools. Rant complete.)
======
emilycook
The other commenter is right about canary testing. We have an issue open to
make this more clear: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/61503](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/61503)

------
mtmail
You're in the canary bucket. Me, too, apparently.
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/#canary-
testin...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/engineering/#canary-testing)

